# Opinie > Opinie o lekach > Dietetyka >  Jak schudnąć ?

## pati00-a

Hej. Bardzo chcę schudnąć. Walczę z tym od kilku lat. Chudnę, tyje i tak w kółko… Mam już tego dość. Wszelakie diety nie pomagają więc chciałabym zapytać o jakieś dobre tabletki. Słyszałam o tabletkach ściąganych z USA, że są świetne, ale nie mam pojęcia co to za tabletki. Pomóżcie mi znaleźć coś naprawdę dobrego.

----------


## CBDNA_pl

Same tabletki nie wystarczą,często jest to efekt placebo. Poza tym napisz jak się odżywiasz,czy jesteś aktywna fizycznie? Dieta musi być tutaj absolutną podstawa.

----------


## Santa

Też uważam, że same tabletki to nie wszystko! ja zaczynam odchudzanie, i fakt zdecydowałam się na "wspomagacz" odchudzania i kupiłam Betalip, ale oprócz tego wykupiłam karnet na siłownie i ograniczam posiłki! niestety odchudzanie to długi i wymagający dużego poświęcenia proces...

----------


## sarlinna

Pati, przecież już zakładałaś niemal identyczny temat i dostalaś odpowiedzi...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

stosowałam Slimcea w 2013 roku. Byłam bardzo zadowolona.
Później nie wracałam już do kuracji odchudzających. Nie miałam tego problemu. Utrzymywałam nowe nawyki żywieniowe. Tak jest do dziś.
Slimcea jest ok

----------


## chuda

Przy odchudzaniu tabletkami miałam problemy z wypróżnieniem,ziółka,sok jabłkowy i dicopeg mi pomagał.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja piję młody jęczmień ale z sokiem pomarańczowym, z wodą nie wchodzi. Unikam słodyczy i smażonego, do tego woda niegazowana , rower wieczorami i wspomagam się tabletkami Therm
Line Fast i wreszcie chudnę.

----------


## maslak

Są różne specyfiki, "tabletek z USA" są tysiące na rynku. Jeżeli chcesz już się wspomagać to najlepiej naturalnymi metodami, na przykład takimi jak zielona kawa (ostatnio bardzo popularna) zamiast szprycować się chemią.

----------


## Apo_Discounter

W działanie tabletek odchudzających wierzą chyba nieliczni. Inaczej sprawa ma się z koktajlami odchudzającymi, które składają się z białka sojowego, enzymów pszczelego miodu i odtłuszczonego mleka jogurtowego. To składniki odżywcze, które nie tylko przyspieszają metabolizm, ale również utrzymują wysoki poziom energii bez uczucia głodu.

----------


## difadso

Tabletki to zwykłe naciąganie, wierzą w to tylko desperaci i lenie. Trzeba spojrzeć prawdzie w oczy, chudnięcie to proces długi i ciężki, wymagający wysiłku, samokontroli i determinacji. Podstawą jest dieta, ale sama dieta nie pomoże, trzeba też zacząć spędzać czas aktywnie. Rower, basen, siłownia, bieganie, aerobik. Sposobów jest mnóstwo, każdy znajdzie coś dla siebie.

----------


## Cacyka

Jak dla mnie to wystarczy trochę zmienić dietę i dodać do niej suplementy, trochę ruchu i waga będzie spadać. Ja ograniczylam rzeczy smażone, nie jem slodyczy, a jako suplementy pijam herbatki funkcjonalne Big-Active. Dzięki temu pobudzam do przyspieszania mój metabolizm.

----------


## Myszka24

Za piciem herbatek i ziółek nie przepadam, bo zawsze mi coś w smaku przeszkadza, ale przyzwyczaiłam się już do picia colonu slim i bardzo mi odpowiada. Lepiej po nim trawię, nie chodzę głodna, nie podjadam, ubrania są zauważalnie luźniejsze, więc jestem zadowolona.  :Smile:

----------


## Damin

Kawa jest bardzo dobrym rozwiązaniem na szybsza przemianę materii. Najlepsza kawa tylko z BOGACTWOKAW. Najlepsza i najsmaczniejsza.

----------


## Chemland_pl

To fakt, natomiast odchudzanie zawsze zaczynamy od wyboru odpowiedniej diety plus połączenia jej z aktywnością fizyczną, tylko dzięki temu jesteś w stanie pozbyć się zbędnych kilogramów, pamiętaj o tym.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

lubie wypróbowywać różne suplementy bo uważam, że te roślinne nie zaszkodzą a często pomagają. Sporo tego ma aptekamirowska.pl ja właśnie u nich się zaopatruję. Na spokojnie poczytam w internecie i zamawiam online.

----------

